# Clone hard drive for SATA / ESATA (HR20-700)?



## TLR156 (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone tried using a cloning software (like Acronis) to copy the existing hard drive contents onto a larger drive for either internal replacement, or external drive use?

I'd like to get a 1TB drive for use with my HR20-700, but it would be nice to not loose everything I've already recorded. I'd prefer to replace the internal drive, rather than add an exterior one (I'd go with the external if you could use both). I've had my unit for over a year now, so I'm not too concerned about opening it up.

Out of curiosity, for those who have either replaced their internal drive, or added the external, aside from your recordings do you loose any of your settings, favorite channel lists, series links, etc?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

yes... it has been done... but keep in mind, it does violate your lease agreement with DirecTV to open up your HR20...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100894


----------



## TLR156 (Feb 11, 2007)

Oops, looks like my first search missed This Thread...


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes you lose all those things.


----------



## Bergthold (May 30, 2007)

I have a FAP 750 GB external hard drive. I can't believe it, but it only has about 20% free space left (mostly my wifes programs) If it was possible I'd really like to clone that to a 1 TB model so I don't lose my recordings, but I have not heard of anyone successfully able to do it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bergthold said:


> I have a FAP 750 GB external hard drive. I can't believe it, but it only has about 20% free space left (mostly my wifes programs) If it was possible I'd really like to clone that to a 1 TB model so I don't lose my recordings, but I have not heard of anyone successfully able to do it.


AirRocker has already posted this:: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100894
It has been done before, but it isn't "easy".


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I read in one post that you could use Ghost. It is plausible that it would work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MountainMan10 said:


> I read in one post that you could use Ghost. It is plausible that it would work.


"As I understand", you need to:
Format the drive
Then use something like Ghost [a bit by bit copy]
Then you need to edit a file [master boot file?] to have the larger size usable.


----------

